# New to Montreal



## ringlet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello There,

I have very recently moved to Montreal and I know absolutely nobody here 

I am in my early 30 and I am looking to meet down to earth people to hang out with, movie, coffee, drink, activities, interesting conversations, etc...

if interested drop me a line


----------

